# My IBS Stress and Anxiety thread.



## Seff (May 13, 2019)

Hi All,

So I had been suffering from depression for a long time. A little under 2 decades....

I'm finally over it... (At least I'm no longer feeling sad all the time, I'm waiting to find a good therapist to help fully eliminate any lingering effects of trauma, and anger I feel towards my parents)....

But now I've developed a sever case of IBS-C.

I'm in constant pain, but it's manageable as long as I stay totally stress free.

Which of course is impossible...

But I'm finally at a point in my life, after so many years of depression, anxiety, and confusion, where I can fully envision becoming who I was meant to be...

But having any of these positive and ambitious thoughts also comes with normal amounts of stress and anxiety... After all it will be hard and possibly risky work....

I have some serious hypersensitivity... One simple ambitious thought leads to an immediate sharp pain increase.... and any further ambitious thoughts can leave me in extreme pain if left unchecked....

So I'm not sure what can be done.

I'm waiting for a therapist.. in the mean time I'm thinking about hypnotherapy, biofeedback, and more... but I mean, what would help for just normal anxiety and stress... Not over the top anxiety I feel a lot of those methods are aimed at.

Any advice much appreciated, my fellow IBS warriors. Thanks!


----------



## Wildflower6 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello Self,

I could have written your letter about me! I am 70, and honestly, I thought with each decade that *now* I will finally be over anxiety, etc.

I am hyper-vigilant as well. This includes being very aware of physical symptoms as well as being easily affected by others' behavior toward me (way too much empathy!) I live as if I am always on high alert for anything bad that might happen. (I attribute this to never feeling safe as a child. I was always full of fear).

I am so happy for your breakthrough!!! Even good things can cause stress. Self, you are brave and strong for doing this! You will get better because you are ready.

This is what I do: I walk daily and really look around at the beauty that surrounds me - the sky, trees, whatever. Guided meditation has really helped me. I go to YouTube and there are even meditations specifically for IBS. In fact, because just today I had an enormous flare-up, I am going back to just this very thing. I start feeling better, eat whatever I want, drink coffee, become stressed, and BAM! You'd think by now I would take better care. :/

Give yourself a hug for moving forward and I am sending you positive warm thougths for peace and healing!

Peggy


----------



## Seff (May 13, 2019)

Hi Peggy!

Thank you so much for your kind words!

And yes I find I have just wayy too much empathy and am too easily effected by others...

Exactly me lol

I like your advice.

Yes I've been going on walks, and I do a form of mediation..

I'll look into guided mediation specifically for IBS tho, that sounds good!

Sorry to hear about your flare-up... Hope it goes away very quickly..... It sounds like you know what to do : )

I've also been looking into hypnotherapy...

I'm wondering has anyone tried Michael Mahoney's Audio for IBS 100 ?

Kind of expensive, but hey if it works.

Also I've been looking into peppermint oil capsules, has anyone tried IBS Guard, or Heather's Tummy tamers ?

Thanks!


----------

